
A quick tour of the Silicon web framework: A simple blog API in 85 C++ lines - matt42
http://siliconframework.org/blog/a_simple_silicon_blog_api.html
======
matt42
Anyone with an experience with web framework, comment here about what you
love/hate/miss in Silicon.

